# Could high t4 be cause of my lump



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey all have posted on here with symptoms and a lump in my neck had my blood results back today I took my tablet before I had then done didn't know I shouldn't have.

My tsh was 1.84 the ranges are 0.3-4.5
My t4 was 22.6 the ranges are 12.22

In august 2014 my t4 was 23.8 and October 2014 my t4 was 18.6 they said it has never been lower than 18.

My question is could this levels be the cause of my lump


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What tablet did you take before your blood draw?


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

My 100 levothyroxine. Could the high t4 cause a lump it is just over the normal range


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Honestly? I think it's just a whole bunch of guessing until you can get another ultrasound (I know you are trying!). It could very well be that you have a hot nodule that is over producing hormone, but...there's just not enough information. I wish I could be more helpful!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

My went to my gp today and he is referring me for an ultrasound ☺


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I fear you may be overmedicated. Glad you're getting the ultrasound.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Octavia I have been on 100 levo for a while now as I felt horrible on 75 and my tsh was nearly 4 on 75. my t4 seems to flucuate no idea why. In my last tests in october my tsh was 1.6. I am unsure what the endo will recommend as I am waiting for other bloods to come back they might reduce or keep me at 100 I have no hyper symptoms and am afraid to go to back to 75 as I was sleeping on the sofa and feel horrible. Do you think that my t4 being slightly over the normal range would cause my neck to feel strange cause lumps and the other symptoms I have?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

shorty85 said:


> Do you think that my t4 being slightly over the normal range would cause my neck to feel strange cause lumps and the other symptoms I have?


I think it's more likely to be the other way around...whatever is causing the lumps may also be skewing your labs. For example, if you have extra thyroid tissue (nodules), that extra tissue could be messing with your lab levels. Try to relax. You've got an ultrasound coming up, and that is a good next step.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for your replies xx i was told in 2011 my thyroid was multi nodular


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

my endo called today and said she is keeping me at 100 levo as she thinks my bloods were ok x


----------

